# Schaltschrank Stör/Betriebsmeldeanzeiger



## asciii (20 November 2008)

Hallo Leute,

Bin gerade daran einen Uraltschrank auf aktuellen Stand zu bringen. 
In der vorhandenen Schalttafel sind für Alarme und Betriebsmeldungen
(Pumpe ein, Füllstand hoch, blabla) Anzeigen eingebaut: 

Rechteck bestehend aus 6 quadratischen Felder, 
wobei jedes dieser Felder von einem Lämpchen hinterleuchtet und zu 
beschriften ist. 

Kennt irgendwer einen Hersteller der sowas noch baut

thx im voraus

asciii


----------



## ralfi (20 November 2008)

Schau mal hier nach:

http://www.mauell.com/content.php?seite=seiten/produkte.php&rubrik=18&archiv=&jahr=&details=15

Ist alles für Leitstandtechnik, vielleicht ist ja was bei was du brauchen kannst.

gruß

Ralf


----------



## Gecht (20 November 2008)

Rinck electronic baut auch sowas ähnliches


----------



## jabba (20 November 2008)

Schau auch mal bei EES rein.
http://www.ees-online.de/frameset.p...&Language=de&Issue=1&PPID=408&NavigationId=99


----------



## asciii (21 November 2008)

hallo, 
vielen dank für eure antworten vorweg.
ich setze aber eine steuerung ein, dh. die stör und betriebsmeldungen
sollen tatsächlich nur anzeigen sein, die über sps ausgänge geschalten 
werden. brauche keine logik oder sonstiges. such schon verzweifelt, 
ob es die teile noch wo gibt, sind echt alt, aber vernünftig.

mfg asciii


----------



## Larry Laffer (21 November 2008)

... so wie ich das sehe hast du genau die passenden Vorschläge bekommen ... Wie kommst du darauf, dass die Dinger eine eingebaute Logik haben ?

Davon ab ... von welchem Hersteller stammt denn das Zeug, dass du jetzt hast ?


----------



## asciii (21 November 2008)

was ich damit sagen wollte ist, dass die quittiertaste usw. nicht auf diesem gerät sein soll - und brauch auch keine zusatzkontakt. 
hersteller ist unbekannt: ist vom prinzip her nur eine halterung für 24V
lämpchen (6 an der zahl). 
mfg


----------



## MSB (21 November 2008)

Dann nimmst du von EES das LAB,
das hat lediglich noch einen Taster Lampentest.

Alternativ halt ne Lochplatine, nen Lötkolben, n Paar Vorwiderstände, LEDs und ne Bohrmaschine.

Mfg
Manuel


----------

